# Just saw some WWF/WCW/ECW



## GouRonin (Nov 2, 2001)

Oh man, have they ever gotten weak! What crappy entertainment it's becoming. This "merger" is suckky.

On top of that man, the plot lines are getting wackier by the minute and some of these guys can't act worth crap. Notably the ones outside the WWF.

Even the "one liners" they come up with are getting bad.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *On top of that man, the plot lines are getting wackier by the minute and some of these guys can't act worth crap. Notably the ones outside the WWF.
> *



Heh.  That's implying that there were strong plot lines at some point and that some of these people can actually act at all.

Many of my friends are into wrestling.  I tried to see the appeal of it.  Honest.  Even went to a WWF thing with them.  Everytime I watch it, I feel...unclean.    Since I'm in Florida, that's sacrilege, since many of the prominent pro rasslers are from Florida.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2001)

I'm probably a die hard, but I havent been able to watch it in years.  Got too stupid.

I miss the Horsemen......


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 15, 2001)

I love watching wrestling...unfortunately after this whole merger biz, things have gotten pretty wacky.  

So my question....WHERE'S GOLDBERG


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2001)

Goldbum is sitting at home, on his lazy ****, whining about the WWF, etc, while collecting a nice fat AOL paycheck (2 Mil I believe).

His only interest is the money, and his overinflated case of "HoganItis" has him believing he should be the main event, and not have to job.

That, plus the known fact that his sloppyness was the cause of Brett Harts carrer ending injury, hasn't made him a very welcome presence in the locker room.


----------



## Keil Randor (Nov 15, 2001)

Goldberg was moved up too fast.  He went straight to the top, without paying his dues.  Other wrestlers spent about 10 years working their way up from the regionals, but Bill went from football to world champion too fast.  Thats the problem when one starts to believe their own PR.


----------

